# FS: fx5



## ray-j (Apr 22, 2010)

SOLD thanks for looking


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Please state your location in your profile, bump for a great deal!!


----------



## ray-j (Apr 22, 2010)

location is in burnaby i will change it now thnks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## ray-j (Apr 22, 2010)

Couple people sent messages intersted but still no buyers.

ttt


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

check inbox


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

Message sent!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I just messaged you his number aarman LOL


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha called, but no answer


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

I gave him pm but no answer as well. Maybe he is in holiday.


----------



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

He replied, already arranged for pickup


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

still available??


----------



## ray-j (Apr 22, 2010)

its on hold as of right now for turtlez


----------



## ray-j (Apr 22, 2010)

hey nemo thats weird i never got your pm but sorry its on hold as of right now


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

That`s ok tell me if you can`t deal ,I`m next in the line.


----------

